# Fall shark tourney



## chum-chum

Currently in upstate ny but want to return to pensacola for tourney. Is their a tenative date yet?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Below Me asked me about that last week. It will be on a full moon weekend, either October or November. Probably October. I'll have to look at the full moon dates:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina

Oct. would be nice . most folks would be enjoying Snapper season open anyway..


----------



## jjam

Full moon for Oct & Nov

Nov 17 16:15 Sun

Oct 19 01:37 Sat

Jimmy


----------



## MoganMan

Cost to regeister ect?


----------



## foreverfishing

is this a land based or boat tourney? or both?


----------



## jjam

See below, tourney will happen something like this with updated FALL DATES.


"Back by Popular Demand:
Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th

I am posting for Host-Master Clay-doh so I am going to keep it simple and Copy and Past last years rules.

Same tournament, only the dates have changed. However, I have been asked to better define a few terms in the rules;

"MEASURED PUBLICLY" Is defined as bring the shark back to the general camping area (fire-pit area) where the majority of the campers/participants are congregated. (See pic below for general area)
If you are not sure where to take your shark to be measured, Inquire on VHF channel 68 during tournament.
Taking a picture of a shark being measured is NOT "Measured Publicly."
Measuring a shark with only your team present is NOT "Measured Publicly."
A Key Idea of the tournament is to provide shark-meat to those who come out to fish/hangout. Nothing will be wasted. Everyone appreciates catch and release practices, but if maybe this year 1 shark could be brought back to the camp it would feed a lot of hungry people. 

If there are any questions, please contact Clay-Doh.

RULES:

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday May 24th, 25th & 26th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm May 26th. 
In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday May 23rd before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 entry can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

Or shoot me a PM if you would like to make other arrangements, meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH OR CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

For the tournament, the official VHF channel will be 68.
Attached Thumbnails"


----------



## foreverfishing

oh that tourney. itll be cool if they don't hold it on a holiday weekend that everyone decides to go to the beach.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

foreverfishing said:


> oh that tourney. itll be cool if they don't hold it on a holiday weekend that everyone decides to go to the beach.


 
 yeah because it was miserable having to be out there for three days with perfect weather with all of those people........we had a terrible time.

See pics of all the frowning faces here::whistling:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...cial-9th-shark-tourney-campout-153414/index2/


----------



## TailRazor

Looks like fun, may have to put a team together for this one.


----------



## lowprofile

Haulin' Ash said:


> yeah because it was miserable having to be out there for three days with perfect weather with all of those people........we had a terrible time.
> 
> See pics of all the frowning faces here::whistling:
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...cial-9th-shark-tourney-campout-153414/index2/


yeah look at that sand bar shark hanging at the dock....


----------



## Tuffstuff

What month?


----------



## Clay-Doh

lowprofile said:


> yeah look at that sand bar shark hanging at the dock....


You got a bone to pick? That comment, and the very first thing out of your mouth when the upcoming tourney was announced,









And your follow up comment,









And then this from the picture thread,













You got anything positive to say, or just want to keep jumping in these threads to show your superior intelligence? I get you don't like this tournament. And I recall seeing a thread where you tried to start your own tournament, and had no interested response. Sorry to hear that. With your attitude, I can't imagine why.

Can't figure out what your issue is, and don't say it's because you think that's a sandbar in the picture... you were making negative comments before the tourney even happened, with absolutely nothing positive to contribute.

It cost me money, (one $80 entry fee does *not* cover the supplies, and on top of that, the last 2 events, my boat was down and I didn't fish, but put in my $80 anyways as an entry instead of taking one of the other entries as per the stated rules towards the cook-up supplies, so the winners would get a bigger pay-out), a ton of work, and precious time, that I have very little of operating 2 separate businesses, to put these on. The hours of time and work beforehand, hell, just answering calls and text, and post about the tourney, meeting with people for the entry fees, all the shopping, preparing and packing supplies to host a cook-out, loading it all and getting it to the beach, etc, etc, etc. Then it's still not done, when I get home there is the cleaning up of all the cook out stuff, dumping bags and bags of trash brought home, and packing it all back away.

This last one, I fortunately had a ton of help from great friends and could have never managed this one without them. Haulin Ash, Below Me, and Zack, and others too.

And, some new made friends that gve me a huge hand in the cooking, Bite Me and Kung Foo man, who joined the forum specifically for this tourney, and came out (and won I might add), and had a great time meeting a whole beach full of new people. And to top it off, they're actually coming over to our house tomorrow and spending the night to enjoy some fishing off the dock, and we're gonna bbq, drink some beers, and have a general good time! And even though I just met them a few months ago at the shark tourney, and I'll be working when they get here, I'm leaving a key for em, cuz I trust em, like the good people that they are.

And I made some other good new friends that weekend, Jpack and his buddy who even though they couldn't get there boat runnin for the tourney, since they had said they were in, STILL paid there $80 entry fee out of pure principle since the other contestants were counting on a certain prize pot. Another team went and picked them up from the dock late and brought em to Mcree so they could still enjoy the party. And in a rush, they came unprepared for campin, having just met them, I shared my tent with the 2 of em Saturday night. And they have also been over here, and gave me a _*huge*_ hand few weeks ago getting things ready before the Big Ass BBQ at The Last Resort we have here at our house every year for 100+ people, that the entire forum is invited to (which this year was also a surprise 75th B-day party for Old Flat Head). Why they even worked after there family arrived, and other guest, helping me get some last minute things done.

So you see, that's what these tourneys are all about. Seeing great old friends, and making new friends. And everyone coming together for a common goal, to have a great time. And oh yeah, someone actually catches a shark too. 

I'm glad these new friends I made, including other ones from this tourney, and dozens of other friends I now have that I met the first time at one of these tourneys, decided to come out, be a part of it, for the fun of getting together, (many not in the tourney, just there for the camp-out) .... instead of sitting at there keyboard and spewing some worthless BS. Otherwise I woulda missed out on making some great friends 

I know this is a public forum, and you can do and say whatever you like, but I gotta tell you, With all the time, labor, and money sacrificed to put these on, and more importantly, all the good things that come from them like the ones I just mentioned, and the personal joy and satisfaction I get when I sit back off from the crowd a little bit to wind down Saturday night with my plate of food, after all the prep and cooking is done, and I see smiles on everyone's faces as there shoving shark nuggets in there mouths, and hear all the laughter, and people enjoying each others company under a full moon on the beach, and kids runnin around like wild banshees, exited eating shark for there first time, I really wish you would just STFU and stay off these shark tourney threads.

Obviously you just don't get it, and since all those reasons that these tourneys are put on are probably lost on you, I'm sure you'll have more to say. You have no clue, and it irritates the hell out of me to hear your dribble. Contribute something, get involved, pay an entry fee, or show up at least, then you may have some redemption for sitting on the sidelines talking smack. That's a pretty easy chair your sittin in. The non doers always got criticism for the ones doin.

I really do wish you would just STFU. You know where I'll be full moon weekend in October


----------



## devinsdad

Very well said Clay. These tournaments have a purpose some may never understand. Seeing old friends, making new ones and everyone having a good time. Oh yea, and maybe catching some fish.


----------



## need2fish

There's always somebody like that Clay. Luckily doesn't sap any enthusiasm and fun for the rest of us. I haven't been able to get out to any gatherings the last couple of years - I'm hoping things free up for me and I can get out there in October.

Thanks for keeping it going.


----------



## chum-chum

*fall shark gathering*

GREAT post clay. Like i said when i started this post by questioning the dates for this years tourney, I am in Ny and want to be home in time for the gathering. I just hope i can get my boat up and going in time. If so I plan on being their and actually entering instead of spectating. I will arrive with grandkids and several first time attendees if all goes well. Keep up the good work and to hell with the critics. This is a great gathering of like minded, friendly people out for a good time and in my opinion a good family oriented affair. dan


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thanks guys. As far as dates, we have some people saying October looks good to them. Any other input or preferences as far as between October and November?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well we got Ameifina likin October, and Need2, are you sayin you prefer October? Anyone else have a preference?

I have to say, I prefer November, just for the fact that I am burning the candle at both ends work wise, and will be for at least a month, plus, it will be cutting it really close to have my new chevy 350's in my boat and al the kinks worked out in 6 weeks.

Not to mention, November day time temps are great, not too hot, and cool evenings for sleeping, making for great beach bon fires too.


----------



## jcasey

This sounds like a lot of fun ! I have never even camped at Ft. McCree but the wife has been hounding me for a few years to camp there. So, if we decide to come out that weekend, I would be willing to help out with the cooking, transporting a few boatless people, drinking many beers with everyone, and helping haul off any bagged trash. I like to fish and have caught sharks but I don't even know what type of sharks that I catch and which ones you can keep.


----------



## devinsdad

jcasey said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun ! I have never even camped at Ft. McCree but the wife has been hounding me for a few years to camp there. So, if we decide to come out that weekend, I would be willing to help out with the cooking, transporting a few boatless people, drinking many beers with everyone, and helping haul off any bagged trash. I like to fish and have caught sharks but I don't even know what type of sharks that I catch and which ones you can keep.


I just sent you a PM...


----------



## SaltAddict

I will throw in a vote for November.


----------



## TailRazor

x2 November works better for me also.


----------



## chum-chum

*shark tourney*

Prefer Oct in order to snapper fish also.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well, it looks like it's about an equal preference for October or November. Well go ahead and make it for November guys. I'm sorry to those who were really wanting October.hope everybody is still able to make it! But I will for sure have my new motors in my boat by then, be caught up work wise, and also Jackie is already taking time off in October, she'll be able to take time off for this in November too. 

I got a good amount off wood that's been draining over the summer, so there will for sure be a nice camp fire at our camp for sure!

And jcasey, man thanks for your offer for all the help! I will definitely take you up on the offer for cooking help, lot of work to butcher, prepare, marinate, and cook an entire shark! And you really should make it, you and your girl will love it, there is a big group of great people there of all ages, not just a bunch of dudes fishing, ha ha. You'll both have a great time! 

I'll start a new thread in the next couple days for this, what will be a landmark event, the 10th! Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney and Camp-Out. You don't wanna miss this one. And for the record, Team Chunky Love WILL be competing in this one, so you other teams better bring your a game!


----------



## SaltAddict

Are we any further along on this? I'm assuming it will be the first or second weekend?

Clay, I can provide some things for the fry. Soy oil, breading, tartar.


----------



## below me

subscribed


----------



## BananaTom

*Sheyaker Pam is coming this time also.*


----------



## Orion45

Clay-Doh said:


> ...And for the record, *Team Chunky Love WILL be competing in this one*, so you other teams better bring your a game!


Darn it. Guess there is no reason for anyone of us to enter the contest then.


----------



## sharkwrangler

I'm new here, but I would love to get in on some of this action! 

Clay-Doh...I only work half the month, so if there is anything I can do to help out in advance let me know.


----------



## devinsdad

Clay- Team Angler Management is in again for this one. Do I pay the entry fee at the same place as the tournament last May? And I am bringing my own tape measure this time. ;o)


----------



## chum-chum

*set a date*

come on guys - please set a firm date and an alternate bad weather date so that necessary arrangements can be made. Have out of town guests wanting to plan a visit to coincide with shark weekend. sure others must have plans to make also.


----------



## jjam

chum-chum said:


> come on guys - please set a firm date and an alternate bad weather date so that necessary arrangements can be made. Have out of town guests wanting to plan a visit to coincide with shark weekend. sure others must have plans to make also.




Should be Nov 15th-17th If planned around Nov full moon, Clay will verify soon.

Jimmy


----------



## JPack58

Clay-Doh said:


> Well, it looks like it's about an equal preference for October or November. Well go ahead and make it for November guys. I'm sorry to those who were really wanting October.hope everybody is still able to make it! But I will for sure have my new motors in my boat by then, be caught up work wise, and also Jackie is already taking time off in October, she'll be able to take time off for this in November too.
> 
> I got a good amount off wood that's been draining over the summer, so there will for sure be a nice camp fire at our camp for sure!
> 
> And jcasey, man thanks for your offer for all the help! I will definitely take you up on the offer for cooking help, lot of work to butcher, prepare, marinate, and cook an entire shark! And you really should make it, you and your girl will love it, there is a big group of great people there of all ages, not just a bunch of dudes fishing, ha ha. You'll both have a great time!
> 
> I'll start a new thread in the next couple days for this, what will be a landmark event, the 10th! Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney and Camp-Out. You don't wanna miss this one. And for the record, Team Chunky Love WILL be competing in this one, so you other teams better bring your a game!


I am hoping to have a boat this time!! I hope to at least have a shark to measure!! To those who have not attended, you will enjoy, I assure you
!! I didn't even have a ride, But my brother and I had a great time and met some great folks!!!


----------



## bite me fishing team

*IT'S ON..SHARK Tournament*

THE TOURNAMENT IS ON...talked to clay -doh today it is on for 15-16-17 ..everyone spread the word..it is short notice but it on for that week end if weather is permitting ...all rules apply nothing has changed:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh

Whay Bite me said...it's on if there's is still enough interest. 

I apologize everyone that I dropped the ball. I have been extremely busy, and have had other things going on and have nt been able to devote any time to this. 

On top of that, there's been a delay in installing the new moors in mm boat, and i won't be ready n time for the tournament.

However, Team Bite Me said I could get a ride with them:thumbsup:

I am about to post the official thread for this unofficial event to see if there is still enough interest


----------

